# Fiber optic



## eds (Mar 21, 2009)

Need to look into some fiber optic lighting for a clothes closet, customer has requested a chandalier, anyone with experiance in this type of lighting that can point me in the right direction


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

eds said:


> Need to look into some fiber optic lighting for a clothes closet, customer has requested a chandalier, anyone with experiance in this type of lighting that can point me in the right direction



I have never seen, or heard of a fiber optic chandelier.

I am intrigued, please clarify! :blink:


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

It's an interesting field. I've seen some really cool ceiling designs for home theatre using fiber optics; and keeping with the green movement, makes a lot of sense.

I've seen them in pics from electronics shows, but have not followed up.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

The only ones I have seen are cheap plastic fibre optic things you get from gift shops, maybe there is a market for scrap fibre afterall? haha.


----------

